# How wide are GTR Fender Flares?



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yo guys i need your help. 
I wanna know if anyone knows the width of the fender flares that complete the GTR kit. I just realized that i got sidemarkers, and i wanna know exactly how wide they are so that i could figure something out before i buy the flares.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I just measured mine. It's kind of tough because mine are molded to the car. They measure 4 1/2" on either end and they increase to 4 3/4" in the middle, they go from 4.5" to 4.73" to 4.5" on a radius. They also only are about 1/2" thick. They line up with your front and rear bumper. Does this make sense to you?? attached is a pic so maybe you'll understand what I mean. They have a lip and tuck under your fender flares. That's where they attach. Email me if you don't understand. Chris


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

man , thanks so much for doing this. I greatly appreciate you actually messuring the flares, as a matter of fact i was thinking about the flares and then i realized the problem with my sidemarkers..(the flares might not clear them) so i had your cardomain page bookmarked and went to take a look at your car to see if i they would go around the side 
marker. 
One other thing, u said that they have a lip and they tuck under the flares.. you mean they tuck under the part of the side skirt that is on the fender right?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I want this kit! f-cking teaser's :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

now that i have the measurments im almost positive that the flares won't cover the holes after the sidemarkers, they would cover some but not all. Damn it. This sucks.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

no, what I meant is that they have a lip that attaches under your fender and rear quarter. they screw under there and besides that tey give you two sided tape( cheesy!!!) I hope this helped ya.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah i got ya. I guess if you use the double sided tape..its gonna end up looking like that 240sx on pimp my ride lol.
Did you get yours molded onto the car?


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> ah i got ya. I guess if you use the double sided tape..its gonna end up looking like that 240sx on pimp my ride lol.
> Did you get yours molded onto the car?


yeah if you look at my car there are no seams at all on the entire kit. It looks much cleaner if you ask me. I didn't do it twice, I knew what I wanted from the start. I tosssed out the two sided tape. My flares and entire kit (not bumper covers or spoiler) are held on by screws and autobody epoxy.


----------

